# Ραδιοσυνέντευξη Χρήστου Γιανναρά



## Elena (Dec 20, 2008)

Υπέροχος.

http://www.skai.gr/master_avod.php?id=104603


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2008)

Εκπληκτικός. Ειδικά στο σημείο που μιλάει για την παιδεία και τα πανεπιστήμια. Και για τις πολιτικές οικογένειες που κυβερνάνε την Ελλάδα.


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 20, 2008)

Όντως εκπληκτικός. Όσο και παρακάτω (αντιγράφω από τον Ιό της Ε):

Πώς ο κ. Γιανναράς μετέτρεψε τον Ρόμπερτ Φισκ σε «νέο Γκαροντί»

Ελληνορθοδοξία με αγκυλώσεις

ΦΟΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ: ΤΑΣΟΣ ΚΩΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΜΗΣ, ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ ΨΑΡΡΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΨΑΡΡΑΣ ([email protected])

Οι φίλοι πού είναι;"

(Χρήστος Γιανναράς, «ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ» 9/6/2002)


ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΒΡΑΙΟΙ διακοπές στο Αουσβιτς; Πόσο συνάδει με την όποια ακαδημαϊκή δεοντολογία το να χρεώνεις σε κάποιο συγγραφέα τα αντίθετα ακριβώς απ' ό,τι έχει γράψει; Και τι είδους "βοήθεια" μπορούν να προσφέρουν οι φίλοι του σ' έναν πανεπιστημιακό, που πιάστηκε στα πράσα να διαπράττει μια τέτοια λαθροχειρία;

Τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα μπορεί να μοιάζουν ρητορικά, όμως δεν είναι. Αντίθετα, συνδέονται με όσα ένας γνωστός διανοητής της καθ' ημάς Ορθοδοξίας, ο Χρήστος Γιανναράς, εξέθεσε σε δύο πρόσφατα άρθρα του στην "Καθημερινή". Ας πάρουμε, όμως, τα πράγματα με τη σειρά.

Ο Ρόμπερτ Φισκ, το Ολοκαύτωμα...

Ολα ξεκίνησαν στις 17 Μαρτίου, όταν στην επιφυλλίδα του ο κ. Γιανναράς αναφέρθηκε στους βομβαρδισμούς των Παλαιστινίων από το Ισραήλ με την παρακάτω -επί λέξει- διατύπωση:

"Ο θάνατος στα ναζιστικά κρεματόρια ήταν αναψυχή σε σύγκριση με αυτή τη φρίκη - υπάρχει πάντα το βιβλίο ενός Δυτικού, του Ρόμπερτ Φισκ, που τεκμηριώνει γεγονότα".

Ο απροκάλυπτος αντισημιτισμός της επίμαχης φράσης δεν χρειάζεται, νομίζουμε, τον παραμικρό σχολιασμό. Ούτε η διαφανής πρόθεση του συντάκτη της να σχετικοποιήσει τη βιομηχανικά οργανωμένη εξολόθρευση εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων, μέσα από τη σύγκρισή της με εντελώς ανόμοιες καταστάσεις. Πολύ λογικά, λοιπόν, οι πρώτες αντιδράσεις για το παραπάνω κείμενο (του Αγγελου Ελεφάντη λ.χ. στον "Πολίτη"), εστιάστηκαν στα αυτονόητα.

Η υπόθεση είχε όμως και μια άλλη, εξίσου ενδιαφέρουσα πτυχή. Προκειμένου να "τεκμηριώσει" τον ισχυρισμό του περί "αναψυχής", ο κ. Γιανναράς παραπέμπει, όπως είδαμε, σε μια συγκεκριμένη βιβλιογραφική αναφορά: κάποιο βιβλίο του γνωστού δημοσιογράφου της βρετανικής "Independent" (και παλιότερα των "Times") Ρόμπερτ Φισκ, το οποίο "τεκμηριώνει γεγονότα". Μόνο που ο Φισκ στην πραγματικότητα έχει γράψει τα εντελώς αντίθετα απ' όσα του αποδίδει ο καθηγητής του Παντείου!

Γνωστός στο ελληνικό κοινό από τα άρθρα του ενάντια στον πρόσφατο πόλεμο του Αφγανιστάν, κι αδιαμφισβήτητα ένας από τους καλύτερους ανταποκριτές της Μέσης Ανατολής, ο Ρόμπερτ Φισκ έχει γράψει συνολικά τρία βιβλία. Τα δύο πρώτα ασχολούνται με το ζήτημα της Ιρλανδίας, άρα είναι άσχετα με το αντικείμενό μας. Το τρίτο τιτλοφορείται "Κρίμα το έθνος. Ο Λίβανος εν πολέμω" ("Pity the Nation. Lebanon at war"), εκδόθηκε το 1992 από τις πανεπιστημιακές εκδόσεις της Οξφόρδης και αποτελεί μια ζωντανή περιγραφή του λιβανικού εμφυλίου και της ισραηλινής εισβολής του 1982 από τον αυτόπτη μάρτυρα συγγραφέα. Φως φανάρι πως αυτό είναι το βιβλίο που επικαλείται ο κ. Γιανναράς.

Μάταια, ωστόσο, ο αναγνώστης θα αναζητήσει σ' αυτό το βιβλίο οποιαδήποτε τεκμηρίωση των εκτιμήσεων του κ. Γιανναρά περί "αναψυχής" στους θαλάμους αερίων. Το αντίθετο, μάλιστα. Προκειμένου να κατανοήσει καλύτερα την ιστορική βάση του επιθετικού εθνικισμού του Ισραήλ, ο Ρόμπερτ Φισκ αφιερώνει ολόκληρο το πρώτο κεφάλαιό του στην επίσκεψη που πραγματοποίησε, επί τούτου, το 1986 στους χώρους του Ολοκαυτώματος (σ.1-11).

Τόσο η ματιά όσο και τα συμπεράσματά του είναι σαφέστατα: "Τέσσερις μέρες νωρίτερα, βρισκόμουν στη Βηρυτό. Πέρασα με το αυτοκίνητο έξω από τα στρατόπεδα της Σάμπρα και της Σατίλα και κατευθύνθηκα προς το αεροδρόμιο, γιατί υποπτευόμουνα ότι στην Πολωνία, στο Αουσβιτς, βρίσκονται τα κλειδιά για ό,τι είχα δει στο Λίβανο. Κι όμως... Τα ζεστά, ακατάστατα φονικά της Μέσης Ανατολής απέχουν έτη φωτός από τούτον τον παγερό, μεθοδικό χώρο. Καμιά σφαγή στο Λίβανο δεν θα μπορούσε να συγκριθεί ούτε από μακριά με τούτη σε μέγεθος, σε επιστημονική μοχθηρότητα. Η κλίμακα του Ολοκαυτώματος εδώ -των Τσιγγάνων, των μη Εβραίων Πολωνών καθώς και των Εβραίων- ήταν τόσο ακατανόητη, ώστε οι δεκάδες χιλιάδες των νεκρών στο Λίβανο να μοιάζουν κατά κάποιον τρόπο σαν κάτι το άσχετο" (σ.6).

Κάθε άλλο παρά "αναψυχή" , δηλαδή... Αλλά και όσον αφορά το άμεσο ερέθισμα που τροφοδότησε την αντισημιτική αποστροφή του κ. Γιανναρά, τους φρικαλέους δηλαδή ισραηλινούς βομβαρδισμούς της Βηρυτού με βόμβες φωσφόρου, ο Ρόμπερτ Φισκ φροντίζει να ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση του: "Ακόμη κι όταν είδαμε στο νοσοκομείο Μπαρμπίρ τα εγκαύματα από τις βόμβες φωσφόρου που μετέτρεψαν εκείνα τα δυο μωρά σε ανθρώπινους πυρσούς", γράφει για τον ίδιο και τους συναδέλφους του, "ουδέποτε μιλήσαμε για τους Ισραηλινούς σαν να ήταν ναζί. Καμιά ισραηλινή κυβέρνηση δεν αποπειράθηκε ποτέ τη συστηματική εξολόθρευση μιας ολόκληρης φυλής ανθρώπων" (σ.389).

... και ο «ερμηνευτής» του

Τη λαθροχειρία αυτή εντόπισε -και επισήμανε με άρθρο του στον "Πολίτη" του Απριλίου- ένα από τα μέλη της συντακτικής ομάδας του "Ιού" (ο Τάσος Κωστόπουλος). "Τα πράγματα", κατέληγε εκείνο το κείμενο, "είναι λοιπόν εξαιρετικά σαφή. Είτε ο αρθρογράφος της έγκυρης 'Καθημερινής' δεν έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο του Φισκ που επικαλείται, και άντλησε την επ' αυτού εντύπωσή του από κάποια συζήτηση καφενείου (πράγμα κατανοητό ίσως για τους τηλεσχολιαστές τύπου Τράγκα, ανεπίτρεπτο όμως για έναν πανεπιστημιακό, και δη σε σχολή Πολιτικών Επιστημών). Είτε το διάβασε και δεν κατάλαβε τι διάβασε (πράγμα εξίσου προβληματικό). Είτε, τέλος, κατάλαβε πολύ καλά, αλλά δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα να διαστρέψει πλήρως το περιεχόμενό του -χρεώνοντας έτσι, μεταξύ άλλων, σε έναν ευρύτερα αποδεκτό 'Δυτικό' τις δικές του ιδεοληψίες".

Αποσπάσματα από το άρθρο του "Πολίτη" κι ανάλογα σχόλια δημοσιεύθηκαν τις επόμενες μέρες, από άλλους συναδέλφους, στην καθημερινή και κυριακάτικη "Αυγή".

Η απάντηση του κ. Γιανναρά ήρθε με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στην επιφυλλίδα του της 9ης Ιουνίου. Χωρίς, ωστόσο, να κατονομάζονται ούτε καν τα έντυπα που φιλοξένησαν τη συγκεκριμένη καταγγελία. Και, το κυριότερο: χωρίς ούτε μια λέξη απ' όσα ο Φισκ γράφει (πραγματικά) και τα οποία έρχονται σε κραυγαλέα αντίθεση με ό,τι του αποδίδει ο επιστήμων αρθρογράφος. Οι αναγνώστες της "Καθημερινής" πληροφορούνται, απλώς, ότι ο Φισκ "πουθενά στο βιβλίο του δεν θεωρεί 'αναψυχή' τους θαλάμους αερίων!". Οσο για τον κ. Γιανναρά, αυτός "απλώς εκφράζει μια σύγκριση διαφορετική από τις εκτιμήσεις του Φισκ". Κι όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε...

Το ζήτημα δεν θα άξιζε την παραμικρή αναφορά, αν περιοριζόταν σε ένα κάπως άτσαλο "μάζεμα" της όλης γκάφας. Ομως ο κ. Γιανναράς δεν περιορίζεται στην άμυνα, αλλά περνά στην αντεπίθεση. Κάνει λόγο για "δημοσιεύματα αρρωστημένης εμπάθειας και απροκάλυπτης λασπολογίας" και αποφαίνεται ότι αποτελεί το στόχο μιας "έκρηξης ψευδολογίας και φανατισμένης δολιότητας", η οποία μάλιστα "αποκλείεται να έχει κίνητρα ιδεολογικά" αλλά ούτε και προσωπικά: "Αγνοώ παντελώς τα ονόματα ή τα έχω μόνο ακουστά", γράφει, συνεπώς "αποκλείεται να πρόκειται για ανθρώπους που τους έχω άσχημα συμπεριφερθεί ή αδικήσει" [sic]. Αυτό δεν τον εμποδίζει καθόλου να αποφανθεί ότι τους (άγνωστούς του) αντιφρονούντες "δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα οράματα της Αριστεράς" αλλά η χρησιμοποίηση της τελευταίας "μόνο ως λόγου εξουσίας".

Ιδού, λοιπόν, η συνωμοσία. Οσοι ξεσκεπάζουν τις λαθροχειρίες της αντισημιτικής και ακροδεξιάς παραφιλολογίας, δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο παρά να επιδίδονται "στην εξωφρενική υπεράσπιση του Κίσινγκερ και στη μαχητική υποστήριξη του Σαρόν!". Διαλεκτική που θα τη ζήλευε και η σταλινικότερη από τις ηγεσίες της πάλαι ποτέ Αριστεράς. Ισως δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο που η -τόσο προσφιλής στον κ. Γιανναρά- Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία έχει ζητήσει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια επισήμως, μέσω του Πατριαρχείου Μόσχας, την αγιοποίηση του Ιωσήφ Στάλιν...

Το αμάρτημα του Κίσινγκερ

Ως εκ τούτου, ο κ. Γιανναράς αισθάνεται νομιμοποιημένος να καλέσει το χριστεπώνυμο πλήρωμα των οπαδών του να τον προστατέψει από τους αμερικανοσιωνιστές σκευωρούς: "Πλήθος πολύ, αριθμοί που με εκπλήσσουν γνωστών και άγνωστων σε κάθε πόλη φίλων. Γιατί δεν αποφάσισε ποτέ κανείς να αντιδράσει στα δημοσιεύματα της συκοφαντικής χυδαιολογίας, στη χυδαιότητα της φανατισμένης εμπάθειας; Ο πόλεμος της λάσπης συνεχίζεται χρόνια τώρα, το ίδιο και η αφόρητη μοναξιά". Ν' αρπάξουν όλοι αυτοί από ένα παλούκι κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος;

Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο κ. Γιανναράς εκτίθεται έτσι χοντρά. Πριν από πέντε μόλις χρόνια, είχε υιοθετήσει τη γνωστή φαντασίωση της καθ' ημάς Ακροδεξιάς, περί κάποιας δήλωσης Κίσινγκερ η οποία (υποτίθεται πως) θέτει ως υπ' αριθμόν 1 στόχο της πολιτικής των ΗΠΑ την υπονόμευση των ..."πολιτισμικών ριζών" του "Ελληνισμού". Οπως έχουμε γράψει αναλυτικά αλλού ("Κ.Ε." 1.4.2001), η εν λόγω δήλωση-μαϊμού κυκλοφορεί από χρόνια στην πιάτσα, αναφορές δε σ' αυτήν έχουν δημοσιευθεί 7 ολόκληρα χρόνια πριν από την υποτιθέμενη διατύπωσή της!

Φυσικά, ο κ. Γιανναράς δικαιούται σήμερα να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν ήταν σε θέση, τότε, να γνωρίζει αυτή τη "λεπτομέρεια". Πολύ λογικό, αν κι ένας καθηγητής σε ανώτατη Σχολή Πολιτικών Επιστημών θα όφειλε να είναι περισσότερο υποψιασμένος απέναντι σε τέτοιου είδους "ντοκουμέντα". Αξίζει όμως να δούμε πώς χειρίζεται σήμερα ο ίδιος αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη ιστορία. "Η δική μου 'υιοθέτηση'" της "δήλωσης Κίσινγκερ", γράφει την περασμένη Πέμπτη, "ήταν σχολιασμός που απέκλειε ρητά το ενδεχόμενο άμεσης ή έμμεσης, διεθνούς ή άλλης 'συνωμοσίας' κατά του Ελληνισμού".

Αρκεί όμως ν' ανατρέξουμε στο επίμαχο κείμενό του, με τον εύγλωττο τίτλο "Κίσινγκερ: Ελλην προοδευτικός" ("Καθημερινή" 24.8.97), για να διαπιστώσουμε ότι κάπως αλλιώς μας τα 'λέγε τότε: "Την αδιαφορία στην Ελλάδα για την προκλητικά ωμή δήλωση του Κίσινγκερ", έγραφε, "τολμώ να πω ότι την καταλαβαίνω: Είναι απτή απόδειξη ότι η στρατηγική που εισηγήθηκε ο πολύς Χένρι έχει τεθεί σε εφαρμογή, με εντυπωσιακά κιόλας αποτελέσματα". Κατηγορηματικός, όντως, αποκλεισμός ακόμη και του απλού "ενδεχομένου" οποιασδήποτε συνωμοσίας!

Να υποθέσουμε ότι, εκτός από τον Ρόμπερτ Φισκ, ο κ. Γιανναράς -γνωστός άλλωστε για την αντιπαλότητά του με το "δυτικό ορθολογισμό"- διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να "εκφράζει μια σύγκριση διαφορετική" και με τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό;


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 20, 2008)

"Κυριαρχούν οι ιδεολογικές μειονότητες", "ο Συνασπισμός συμπεριφέρεται με ιδεολογία ναζί", "να προστατευτεί η δημόσια τάξη, δεν υπάρχει κράτος" και τον βρίσκετε υπέροχο και εκπληκτικό. Στραβός είναι ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζουμε;


----------



## Elsa (Dec 20, 2008)

Απαράδεκτος! Εξομοιώνει τα τυφλά σπασίματα των μικρομάγαζων (που για μένα είναι προφανές οτι είναι, κατά κύριο λόγο, προβοκάτσια) με τις μαθητικές διαδηλώσεις, με το πανό στην Ακρόπολη και την κρατική τηλεόραση. Και, δεν κατάλαβα, πού είδε να υπάρχει δισταγμός να συγκρουστούν κάποιοι με τα ΜΑΤ; Αυτό γίνεται κάθε μέρα. Ή μήπως δεν πήγαν οι διαδηλώσεις στην Βουλή; Αν νομίζει οτι γιαυτό δεν θρυμματίζονται (sic) τα γραφεία των κομμάτων είναι πολύ γελασμένος. Φοβερή ανάλυση...Για όλα φταίει η κατάργηση της ποδιάς, πιο πριν είμαστε Οξφόρδη! Μα γιατί είπε οτι χρειαζόμαστε ένα Πούτιν; Συνήθως αυτοί καταλήγουν οτι χρειαζόμαστε έναν Παπαδόπουλο...
Πολιτικό κόστος; Γιατί; ψηφίζουν οι ...κουκουλοφόροι, ή μήπως οι δεκαεξάχρονοι; Χρειάζεται να εκπαιδεύσει κάποιος τα παιδιά για να μισήσουν τον δολοφόνο τους; Καλά Χριστούγεννα!
Και στραβός είναι ο γιαλός και στραβά αρμενίζουμε, θαρρώ.


----------



## sopherina (Dec 20, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Απαράδεκτος!


Προσωπικά δεν περίμενα τίποτα διαφορετικό από τον συγκεκριμένο. Ομολογώ ότι ούτε καν μπήκα στον κόπο να ακούσω.


----------



## Elena (Dec 20, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Απαράδεκτος! Εξομοιώνει τα τυφλά σπασίματα των μικρομάγαζων (που για μένα είναι προφανές οτι είναι, κατά κύριο λόγο, προβοκάτσια) [...]





Ληγμένα...


ΤΟΝ όρο «κουκουλοφόροι» τον έχουμε διαδώσει εμείς οι δημοσιογράφοι για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Μας επιτρέπει να διαχωρίζουμε τους διαδηλωτές σε καλούς και κακούς - αυτούς που αγωνίζονται για τα δικαιώματά τους και τους άλλους που προβοκάρουν το λαϊκό κίνημα.
ΕΙΝΑΙ ώς ένα βαθμό κι έτσι. Ταυτόχρονα όμως χρησιμοποιώντας έναν τόσο φορτισμένο όρο καταφέρνουμε να βάλουμε τη βία σε κονσέρβα κρύβοντας την άμεση σχέση που έχει με μια ολόκληρη λογική που έχει επικρατήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ελλάδα.
*ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ουσιαστικά για την αυξανόμενη αμφισβήτηση και την απονομιμοποίηση όλων εκείνων των θεσμών που στηρίζουν μια δημοκρατική κοινωνία: κόμματα, μέσα ενημέρωσης, σχολεία και πανεπιστήμια, αστυνομία, εκκλησία, δικαιοσύνη.*
ΤΟ γνωρίζουμε φυσικά όλοι, το βλέπουμε καθημερινά γύρω μας και βέβαια είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να το υποστούμε - να υποστούμε δηλαδή όλες εκείνες τις μικρές ή μεγάλες πράξεις αυθαιρεσίας για τις οποίες υπεύθυνο άλλοτε είναι το κράτος, άλλοτε εμείς οι ίδιοι, ο γείτονας, η τράπεζα ή ο απέναντι οδηγός.
ΓΙΑ τους ξένους που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα αυτή η αίσθηση της ανομίας αποτελεί πάντα μια μεγάλη έκπληξη. Εμείς πάλι έχουμε γίνει πολύ περισσότερο ανεκτικοί. Ζούμε μαζί της, ενίοτε μάλιστα την εκμεταλλευόμαστε. Λίγο καταλαβαίνουμε ότι είναι σαν τη φωτιά στα χαμόκλαδα: μπορεί να σιγοκαίει για μέρες και ξαφνικά να φουντώσει.
ΦΟΥΝΤΩΣΕ με αφορμή τον φόνο του 15χρονου μαθητή. Κι όσο κι αν οι περισσότεροι κατανοούν ή και συμμετέχουν στην έκρηξη οργής, ποιος άραγε δεν είδε την εικόνα της επερχόμενης βαρβαρότητας;
ΜΕΧΡΙ σήμερα το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι να ρίχνουμε ο ένας την ευθύνη στον άλλο. Για όσους διατηρούν την ψυχραιμία τους όμως το πραγματικό πρόβλημα είναι ότι ως κοινωνία έχουμε χάσει τη δυνατότητα να διευθετούμε ειρηνικά και βεβαίως αποτελεσματικά τις αντιθέσεις μας - είτε πρόκειται για τη νέα χωματερή είτε για το επόμενο εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ είτε ακόμα και για την έδρα του Εφετείου!
ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ σε περιόδους σχετικής οικονομικής ευμάρειας. Τι θα γίνει αύριο που θα βρεθούμε στο επίκεντρο της οικονομικής κρίσης;
ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ελπίζουμε ότι μια νέα κυβέρνηση θα έχει την πολιτική ισχύ να προχωρήσει στις τομές που είναι αναγκαίες. Με την κοινωνία στα κάγκελα όμως και βέβαια την πολιτική και οικονομική μας ελίτ - όπως σημείωσε αυτές τις ημέρες ένας οξυδερκής Γερμανός παρατηρητής - να αυτοεξευτελίζεται με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο, μια τέτοια εξέλιξη δεν είναι δεδομένη.
ΚΑΙ τότε τι; Δυστυχώς χωρίς σοβαρές οικονομικές ανατροπές η προοπτική της χρεοκοπίας και της διεθνούς οικονομικής κηδεμονίας της Ελλάδας -με τη μια ή την άλλη μορφή- θα γίνει εξαιρετικά πιθανή.
ΙΔΩΜΕΝΟ από το εξωτερικό, βλέπετε, το ελληνικό πρόβλημα θα μπορούσε να περιγραφεί και ως η άρνηση μιας χώρας να αποδεχθεί την πραγματικότητα της παγκοσμιοποίησης.
ΜΑΘΑΜΕ να συντηρούμε με δανεικά τους μύθους μας. Ε, αυτό το μοντέλο πλησιάζει στην ημερομηνία λήξης του!

του Παντελή Καψή





http://digital.tanea.gr/ (Σελ. 5)


----------



## Elena (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Δεν χρειάζεται να καταφεύγουμε κι εδώ μέσα σε μια περιχαράκωση πίσω από την αντίθεσή μας σε κάποιες υπερβολές, κάποιες άστοχες εμφάσεις στα λεγόμενα του Γιανναρά, με αποτέλεσμα να απορρίπτουμε συνολικά το λόγο του — αν δεν έχουμε ήδη απορρίψει συνολικά ό,τι λέει αυτή τη φορά επειδή δεν συμφωνούμε με ό,τι έχει πει, γενικά ή ειδικά, στο παρελθόν. Στο λόγο του ιδεολογικού αντιπάλου, είναι σκόπιμο όταν βρισκόμαστε στη στράτα και στον πολιτικό στίβο, να επισημαίνουμε και να χτυπάμε τις αδυναμίες. Όμως, στις στιγμές γνήσιας περισυλλογής, σε στιγμές κρίσης, καλό θα είναι για εμάς τους ίδιους να βρίσκουμε πού έχει δίκιο ο εκ προοιμίου αντίπαλος. Ταυτόχρονα, να σκεφτούμε ότι ο Γιανναράς και η σκέψη του εκπροσωπεί τη σκέψη μεγάλης μερίδας συντηρητικού πληθυσμού. Και ο μεν Γιανναράς όταν λέει «Πούτιν» εννοεί «Πούτιν» και δεν εννοεί «Παπαδόπουλο». Άλλοι δυστυχώς, μέσα στην απόγνωση της περιορισμένης σκέψης τους και οπτικής τους, θα έχουν φτάσει να σκέφτονται «Παπαδόπουλος» — με την ίδια ανυπαρξία πολιτικού ρεαλισμού και στοχασμού που κάποιοι θα σκέφτονται «Τσε». Εγώ, από τον Γιανναρά, με τον οποίο συστηματικά διαφωνώ, θεωρώ ότι θα κερδίσω αν κρατήσω αυτά, τα πολλά, που έχουν σχέση με λογικές διαπιστώσεις — πάντα βέβαια με τη δική μου λογική. Αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να γινόμαστε στρατόπεδα, μοιράζοντας δεκάρια και μηδενικά για το λόγο του.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 20, 2008)

Αυτό που ξέρω για τον Γιανναρά είναι ότι τον ξέρουν και τον διαβάζουν στο εξωτερικό, και από διαφορετικές χώρες, πολλοί άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται για τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό και τους Έλληνες ή για τα της Ορθοδοξίας, γενικότερα όσο στον ακαδημαΐκό χώρο. Αντίθετα, αρκετούς λαλίστατους (και συχνά μεταλλαγμένους) αριστερούς διανοουμένους μεγάλης εσωτερικής προβολής (ελέω κομματισμού και Τύπου... "Ελευθεροτυπίας" :)), δεν τους ξέρει άνθρωπος έξω ούτε στη βιβλιογραφία της ειδικότητάς τους - μα ούτε καν το όνομά τους!


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2008)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ το μηδενικό μου στον Γιανναρά, που το έβαλα χτες στο ιστολόγιό μου, μια και βλέπω ότι έχει ανοίξει εδώ βαθμολόγιο.

Μια παρατήρηση:
Από τη στιγμή που δεν απαγορεύεται η πολιτική συζήτηση στη Λεξιλογία, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει νηφάλια συζήτηση σ' ένα τέτοιο θέμα, όταν οι απόψεις διαφέρουν απολύτως. Το ότι οι μεν του δίνουν 10 και οι δε του δίνουν 0 αφορά την ουσία των λεγομένων του και δεν γεφυρώνεται με παραινέσεις του τύπου "ας του βάλουμε 5", ούτε με το επιχείρημα ότι αυτές είναι απόψεις μεγάλης μερίδας του συντηρητικού χώρου. Και λοιπόν; Κάποια στιγμή ο καθένας διαλέγει την όχθη στην οποία θέλει να βρεθεί, την όχθη στην οποία ήδη βρίσκεται με βάση το πώς έχει αντιδράσει συναισθηματικά ή και έμπρακτα όλες αυτές τις μέρες.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η κοινότητα αυτή είναι καθαρά μεταφραστική, και τίποτα παραπάνω.

Η άλλη λύση θα ήτανε να απαγορεύονται οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Αυτό που είπα, αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός, είναι ότι ακριβώς δεν έχει νόημα να βαθμολογούμε, ούτε με 10 ούτε με 0 ούτε με 5. Αν κάποια από αυτά που λέει ο Γιανναράς και ο όποιος Γιανναράς αποσαθρώνουν το σύνολο της επιχειρηματολογίας του, άρα την απορρίπτουμε στο σύνολό της και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν είπε κάποια σωστά πράγματα, έχει καλώς. Εγώ προτιμώ πάντα να αντλώ κέρδος από την επιχειρηματολογία του αντιπάλου, όχι από την επιχειρηματολογία του φίλα προσκείμενου. Ωστόσο, αν είναι να γίνει πολιτική συζήτηση, πρέπει να γίνει με τους όρους που αξίζουν στους ανθρώπους του φόρουμ, όχι με απλουστεύσεις και γενικεύσεις. Θα με ενδιέφερε π.χ. να ακούσω τι από αυτά που είπε ο Γιανναράς _δεν άρεσαν_ σ’ αυτούς που συμφώνησαν μαζί του ή τι _άρεσε_ σ’ αυτούς που τον απέρριψαν. Να κάνουμε, αν είναι δυνατόν, μια προσπάθεια για αυτό που μας είναι δύσκολο, όχι για αυτό που μας είναι εύκολο και αυτόματο αντανακλαστικό. Αν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε εμείς υπερβάσεις και συγκλίσεις, γιατί να τις απαιτούμε από τους άλλους; Αν, από την άλλη, είστε βέβαιοι ότι η κοινωνία μας είναι έτοιμη για τη μεγάλη ρήξη, πείστε με. Μέσα κι εγώ τότε. Αλλά είστε βέβαιοι ότι έχουμε γίνει δύο όχθες; Γιατί εγώ _αυτό_ θεωρώ ένα από τα μεγάλα προβλήματα — το ότι είναι βολικό το μοίρασμα σε δύο όχθες. Ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μάς έχει παρασύρει όλους το ποτάμι…


----------



## curry (Dec 20, 2008)

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις: 

Θα πρότεινα στον κύριο Γιανναρά να κλείσει την τηλεόραση και να κατέβει μια βόλτα από το κέντρο για να αποκτήσει δική του εικόνα. Είναι κάτι που προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε εκείνους που αποκτούν πληροφόρηση για τα γεγονότα ΜΟΝΟ μέσω ΜΜΕ και ίντερνετ (ανεξάρτητα από το πρίσμα υπό το οποίο μεταδίδουν/ ερμηνεύουν κλπ τα πράγματα) και να μην εκφέρουν (ή υιοθετούν) άποψη αβασάνιστα. Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχουν ιδέα τι γίνεται, και δεν χρειάζεται να τονίσω ότι το λέω με καλοπροαίρετη διάθεση. Όχι, το κέντρο δεν έχει μετατραπεί σε Σεράγεβο, σας το ορκίζομαι.

Όσο για τον Πούτιν, όσοι έχουν περάσει από ΤΞΓΜΔ, ξέρουν τον Μάζη, που μας δίδασκε γεωπολιτική. Άρα, τουλάχιστον εσείς καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ με το παρακάτω: ο Πούτιν είναι το πρότυπό του. Ανατριχιαστικό... Τρομερά ανατριχιαστικό να θέλουμε να μας κυβερνήσει ένας πρώην πράκτορας της KGB με σκοτεινό παρελθόν που βάζει να δολοφονούνται όσοι έχουν αντίθετη άποψη από εκείνον ή που τον ξεβρακώνουν. Δηλαδή, άμα είναι Ναζί ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και όσοι έχουν κατέβει στους δρόμους, για τον Πούτιν πρέπει να βρούμε νέο όρο μάλλον για να τον χαρακτηρίσουμε.

Α και, κύριε Γιανναρά, επειδή τις προλάβαμε κι εμείς τις ποδιές, τις ποδιές του Τσεκλένη, τις θυμάσαι; Και μην μου πεις τώρα ότι ίδια ποδιά φόραγε η "Λίζα Παπασταύρου" και ίδια η "Μανταλένα". Λες να μην έβλεπαν τη διαφορά τότε τα παιδιά; 

Και το δέντρο του Νικήτα,καλά κάνει και γίνεται στόχος, λέω εγώ η ναζίστρια. Ιδίως όταν το φυλάνε τα ΜΑΤ!!! (τα δάση βέβαια, στάχτη και μπούρμπερη, who cares, δεν έχουν λαμπάκια). Πάμε καλά σ'αυτή τη χώρα; Μάλλον ο pauvre Νικήτας αδυνατεί να κατανοήσει τι συμβαίνει γύρω του, στον δήμο που υποτίθεται ότι διοικεί (ή μας δουλεύει). Η χώρα μας περνάει τη χειρότερη κρίση από τη μεταπολίτευση και δώθε, κι αυτός, με το στανιό να γιορτάσουμε Χριστούγεννα, με το στανιό! Και να ενισχύσουμε και τους καταστηματάρχες του κέντρου, και να γίνει και εκεχειρία για το ιερό δικαίωμα του ψωνίζειν! Τι να του πεις; Και τι να πεις και στον Γιανναρά...

Καληνύχτα και καλή τύχη - σε κάτι τέτοιους, πάνε γάντι τα κλισέ.


----------



## stathis (Dec 20, 2008)

Μερικά σκόρπια και πολιτικώς στραβά σχόλια:

Προσωπικά δεν δίνω δεκάρα για το πόσοι και ποιοι διαβάζουν τον Γιανναρά στο εξωτερικό. Εγώ ζω στο εσωτερικό (δυστυχώς).

Δεν το λέω για να προβοκάρω: πολλά από τα σημεία της συνέντευξης με βρήκαν σύμφωνο. Είπε όμως και χοντρές παπάρες (για να το θέσω κομψά). Για να χρησιμοποιήσω τη χθεσινοβραδινή φράση φίλου (για άλλη πτυχή του ίδιου θέματος), πέρασε τη γραμμή της ξεφτίλας. Επομένως, δεν έχει νόημα να βάλω τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά στη ζυγαριά για να δω τι υπερισχύει.

Nickel, καλά τα λες για άλλη μια φορά, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, κλπ κλπ κλπ, αλλά έλεος πια με το ρόλο του πυροσβέστη-Γκάντι-ισορροπιστή...


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Ναι, ξέρω, τα θέλει ο κ~ μου να κάνω το συνήγορο των διαβόλων και, μέρες που είναι, που ξέρουμε ποιος είναι ο πιο γνωστός διαβολοσυνήγορος, άσε καλύτερα. Αλλά να, να μην πω ότι χάνουμε το σάλιο μας, τα μπάιτς μας έστω, άμα ασχολούμαστε με τις ποδιές και το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος; Και για τους Ρώσους ο Πούτιν _υπήρξε_ σημαντικός ηγέτης στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία _παρά_ το ότι ήταν πράκτορας και ό,τι άλλο αρνητικό. Δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πάρουμε καλούπι να φτιάξουμε τον δικό μας ηγέτη. Αλλά ότι χρειαζόμαστε κάποιες ατμομηχανές, τις χρειαζόμαστε. Αντί λοιπόν να καταδικάζουμε την επιλογή που έκανε ο Γιανναράς, ας ακούσουμε ποια θεωρείτε εσείς ότι μπορεί να είναι μια εφικτή έξοδος από την κρίση. Εφικτή, έτσι; Γιατί από ρομαντικές λύσεις έχω πολλές, 60 χρόνια τις μαζεύω. Η πρόκληση είναι σοβαρή. Γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει να κατατίθενται πολλές προτάσεις, εκτός από την (κατά τη γνώμη μου απίθανη) περίπτωση συγκυβέρνησης των δύο μεγάλων κομμάτων.


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2008)

Όταν δολοφονείται εν ψυχρώ ένα 16χρονο παιδί και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αμέσως, πριν καν από τα επεισόδια, σχολιάζουν "τι δουλειά είχε στα Εξάρχεια το κωλόπαιδο;", ναι, είμαι στην αντίπερα όχθη. Κι αν μας παρασύρει και τους δυο το ποτάμι κατά τη θάλασσα, ε, προτού πνιγώ θα προσπαθήσω έναν τέτοιον άνθρωπο να τον πλησιάσω και να τον φτύσω, να πάω τουλάχιστον ευχαριστημένος, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ο αιώνιος Γάγκης θα μας καταπιεί όλους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2008)

Σε τέτοια ερωτήματα, μαύρο ή άσπρο, ναι, έχουμε όχθες και θα διαλέξεις όχθη. Αλλά εγώ βλέπω τα προβλήματα όταν ερχόμαστε στο χρωματικό φάσμα. Ή στους τόνους του γκρίζου.

Κάποιες ενέργειες είναι (για τη δική μου ψυχοσύνθεση και πολιτική σκέψη) τόσο γκρίζες που γίνονται κι αυτές μαύρες. Ή, μια και πιάσαμε τις βαθμολογίες, τι μείον δέκα τι μείον τρία. Αν είναι κρύο, το ένα με κάνει και κρυώνω πιο πολύ από το άλλο. Αλλά σαν πολιτικές ενέργειες τις έχω βάλει και τις δυο στο αρνητικό σακούλι, των απορριπτέων. Με άλλα λόγια, επειδή καταδικάζω το φόνο ή την πολιτική της κυβέρνησης, δεν θα αρχίσω να προβιβάζω ό,τι άλλο έφεραν.


----------



## Costas (Dec 20, 2008)

Όταν λες "αυτό που έφεραν" εννοείς τους προβοκάτορες της αστυνομίας με τους λοστούς και τα κράνη, που έχουν αποτυπωθεί σε δεκάδες βίντεο, που ο κος Γιανναράς δεν τα είδε; ή μήπως αυτόν που πυροβόλησε το άλλο παιδί στο Περιστέρι; ή τις διαδηλώσεις;


----------



## curry (Dec 20, 2008)

Όταν κάποιος επιλέγει συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα για να ερμηνεύσει μια κατάσταση και αυτά τα παραδείγματα αγγίζουν το γελοίο, θα σχολιαστούν. Κι ας μην είναι καν δέντρα, αλλά τα χαμόκλαδα του δάσους. Σχολιάζω κάτι που ο ίδιος χρησιμοποίησε για να στηρίξει τη θέση του. Καταρρίπτω ένα επιχείρημά του.
Ο Πούτιν... το παρελθόν του είναι ο Πούτιν και οι απαράδεκτες πράξεις του ως προέδρου είναι ο Πούτιν. Και οι αποφάσεις του δεν γίνεται να μην επηρεάζονται από τον χαρακτήρα, την εκπαίδευση και την κοσμοθεωρία του. Έτσι λοιπόν, ατμομηχανές σαν τον Πούτιν, που έχουν γραμμένη την ανθρώπινη ζωή και βουλώνουν όσα στόματα δεν τους βολεύει, να μου λείπουν. Κι αν πραγματικά κέρδισε κάτι η ρωσική κοινωνία από αυτόν, θα το δούμε στο μέλλον. 
Δυστυχώς, τα καταφέραμε έτσι ως κοινωνία που δεν έχουμε καμία αξιόπιστη επιλογή να φέρουμε στην ηγεσία της χώρας. Όπου και να κοιτάξεις, ζέχνει. Και μπορεί να μην θεωρώ νοσταλγούς του Χίτλερ τον Σύριζα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θεωρώ ότι μπορούν να κυβερνήσουν. 

Είμαι πάρα πολύ απαισιόδοξη και δεν βλέπω καμία ικανοποιητική λύση για το προσεχές μέλλον. Ο κόσμος δεν αλλάζει από μια μέρα στην άλλη και αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα δούμε συγκυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΝΔ, εκεί θα αφεθώ πλήρως στην απελπισία (παθητική ή ενεργητική). 
Δεν το λες λύση αυτό που θα πω, αλλά γιατί να μην δούμε μια κυβέρνηση με συμμετοχή όλων των κομμάτων, με τα κρίσιμα υπουργεία σ' αυτούς που έχουν τις καλύτερες (βιώσιμες) προτάσεις;
Φυσικά, το βρίσκω ολίγον δύσκολο να αναπτύξω επιχειρήματα εδώ γιατί θα είναι υπερβολικά μακροσκελή και γιατί είμαι ανοικονόμητη και θα βαρεθείτε και θα με βρίζετε.

Βέβαια, αυτό που θα ήθελα πραγματικά θα ήταν να συνεχιστεί η κοινωνική αναταραχή και μάλιστα να διευρυνθεί. Να ξεβρακωθούν κι άλλο οι πολιτικοί, να ξυπνήσει κι άλλο ο κόσμος και να τους στείλει σπίτι τους με τις κλωτσιές (και όσους χρειάζεται, στο κελί που τους αξίζει). Να διαλυθούν όλα τα κόμματα και να αναδυθούν μέσα από αυτό το άναρχο τοπίο άνθρωποι με αληθινή διάθεση για προκοπή, που δεν βλέπουν την ηγετική θέση ως διαβατήριο για την ατιμωρησία και την ασυδοσία. There you have it, ο ρομαντισμός δεν πεθαίνει.


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 20, 2008)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω με ποιο δικαίωμα ο καθένας από εμάς απαιτεί να του φέρουν λύση. Αυτή η λύση δεν θα είναι "από τα πάνω"; Δεν θα είναι μορφή ετερονομίας, είτε πρόκειται για κόμματα είτε όχι; 
Όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να συμμετέχει σε όλα όσα γίνονται. Έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί αρκετές συνελεύσεις γειτονιάς μέχρι τώρα, έχουν καταληφθεί αρκετοί χώροι για αντιπληροφόρηση, έχει καταληφθεί και η ΓΣΕΕ (αύριο στις 12 γίνεται ανοιχτή συνέλευση). Εκτός κι αν θεωρείτε ότι όλα αυτά είναι υποκινούμενα, όπως ο tsioutsiou.

_Διαγράφτηκαν τρεις λέξεις που θεωρήθηκαν επίθεση σε άτομο και όχι σε άποψη._


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 20, 2008)

Με συγχωρείς, Νίκο, αλλά είσαι διαχειριστής/συντονιστής σε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, και όχι μέλος του δικηγορικού συλλόγου. Ποιες επιθέσεις σε άτομα; Ας πάψουμε να φανταζόμαστε προβοκάτορες, επιτιθέμενους και δενξέρωκιεγώτιάλλο. Όπως ο κάθε tsioutsiou θεωρεί προβοκάτορες όσους συμμετέχουν ενεργά στις κοινωνικές διαδικασίες, έτσι κι εγώ έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να υπερασπιστώ πέντε πράγματα που θεωρώ κεκτημένα δεκαετιών.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 20, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Όπως ο κάθε tsioutsiou θεωρεί προβοκάτορες όσους συμμετέχουν ενεργά στις κοινωνικές διαδικασίες.



O κάθε, δεν ξέρω. Ο εδώ πάντως *μόνο *με "ερμηνεία" zeph.! :) Το πολύ να πεις ότι υπονόησα ότι έχουμε "χρήσιμους/απαραίτητους ηλίθιους" αλά Λένιν, σε αντίστροφο κόντεξτ που εδραιώνουν το σύστημα.
Μπας και με μπέρδεψες με τον Κύρκο, αυτόν του ...υπερσυντηρητικού χώρου που τον είχαν καταδικάσει σε θάνατο τα στρατοδικεία της Δεξιάς; 

Με κατέχει, όπως όλους, μια ασυγκράτητη οργή και αγανάκτηση. Πρώτα για τον φόνο του νεαρού μαθητή, του Αλέξη, που βύθισε σε βαθύ πένθος ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα. Και στάθηκε η θρυαλλίδα μιας πρωτοφανέρωτης έκρηξης που κινητοποίησε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ανθρώπους, με πρώτη τη νεολαία. Οι διαδηλώσεις, οι συγκεντρώσεις ήταν η αυθόρμητη απάντηση στο έγκλημα και ήταν μια υγιής, υγιέστατη αντίδραση της κοινωνίας που έδειξε πως ζει, πως υπάρχει. Ως εδώ. Από κει και ύστερα οι εμπρησμοί, οι καταστροφές, οι λεηλασίες ήταν μια οικτρή συνέχεια που μόνο προβοκάτορες, άθλια υποκείμενα, κινούμενα από σκοτεινές επιδιώξεις ορκισμένων εχθρών της Δημοκρατίας που έχουν σαν στόχο το ειρηνικό μαζικό κίνημα, μπορούσαν να το αποτολμήσουν. Οι τάχατες αντιεξουσιαστές, οι τάχατες αναρχικοί, οι κουκουλοφόροι, οι ποικιλώνυμοι δειλοί ταραχοποιοί και κάποιοι ανώριμοι νεαροί που κάνουν σύγχυση ανάμεσα στα επαναστατικά γεγονότα και σε ευκαιρίες για πλιάτσικο και κάποιοι άλλοι που αρέσκονται να παίζουν τους κλέφτες και αστυνόμους ήταν οι ήρωες αυτών των ταραχών που βύθισαν στην απόγνωση εκατοντάδες καταστηματάρχες και χιλιάδες εργαζομένους, που έχασαν τις δουλειές τους και το γλίσχρο μεροκάματο. Ολους αυτούς που τους κατηγορώ στο όνομα της ιστορίας του εργατικού κινήματος, τους ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΩ να επικαλούνται το όνομα της Αριστεράς. Δεν έχουν, ούτε μπορούσαν να έχουν καμία σχέση μαζί της. Και τους κατηγορώ ακόμα μία φορά σαν προβοκάτορες, εχθρούς της Δημοκρατίας. Και τους καλώ, αν έχουν κουκούτσι μυαλό και αίσθημα ευθύνης, να εγκαταλείψουν τις άθλιες μεθόδους τους και να εξαφανιστούν από τη δημόσια ζωή.
Ελευθεροτυπία

moi, δεν μιλώ στο όνομα κανενός άλλου πετούμενου :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2008)

Costas said:


> Όταν λες "αυτό που έφεραν" εννοείς τους προβοκάτορες της αστυνομίας με τους λοστούς και τα κράνη, που έχουν αποτυπωθεί σε δεκάδες βίντεο, που ο κος Γιανναράς δεν τα είδε; ή μήπως αυτόν που πυροβόλησε το άλλο παιδί στο Περιστέρι; ή τις διαδηλώσεις;


Είναι αστείο να πρέπει να περάσω σ' αυτή την ηλικία εξετάσεις αριστερής νομιμοφροσύνης — και μάλιστα δεν αναφέρομαι ειδικότερα στο ερώτημα του Costas, απλώς το αξιοποιώ. Διότι θεωρείται λογικό, όλες αυτές τις μέρες, να δείχνουμε κατανόηση και ανοχή για ποινικά κολάσιμες πράξεις της μιας πλευράς κάτω από τη φόρτιση για ένα τραγικό γεγονός. Όσοι θεωρούν ότι η κυβέρνηση τούς έχει θίξει και τους έχει προσβάλει, ενώ οι μπαχαλάκηδες τούς προσφέρουν μόνο θέαμα (ενδεχομένως και ελπίδα), καταδικάζουν την κυβέρνηση και θεωρούν λογικό (ίσως και ελπιδοφόρο) αυτό που συμβαίνει όλες αυτές τις μέρες στην Αθήνα. Όσοι δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα με την κυβέρνηση (ή τα βάζουν σε δεύτερη μοίρα) και τους έχουν κάνει καλοκαιρινά τα μαγαζιά, φαντάζομαι ότι έχουν διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις. Και αν κάποιοι προσπαθούν να δουν νηφάλια τα πράγματα, μπορεί να βρεθούν στη μέση και να φάνε το περισσότερο ξύλο.

Τι θέλω εγώ: μου βρομάνε οι περισσότεροι από τους πολιτικούς, αλλά δεν μου βρομάνε όλοι και δεν θα ήθελα από το έμψυχο υλικό που έχουμε να διαλέξω ούτε στρατιωτικούς ούτε παπάδες ούτε καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων ούτε Γερμανούς μάνατζερ ούτε Πούτιν από το πουθενά ούτε ιδεολόγους του καφενείου ούτε ρομαντικούς της Δροσιάς ή του Κουκακίου. Οφείλουμε να πορευτούμε με τους πολιτικούς που έχουμε, οπότε ας τους δώσουμε να καταλάβουν καλά τι θέλουμε και ας διαλέξουμε τους καλύτερους. Κι ας τους ταρακουνούμε κάθε φορά που ξεχνάνε τι τους είπαμε.

Θέλω να βελτιωθεί η αστική δημοκρατία, γιατί δεν έχω το ρομαντισμό να πιστεύω σε συνελεύσεις της γειτονιάς ή σε γκρουπούσκουλα με καθοδηγητές ή ότι οι μαθητές θα μας δείξουν το δρόμο ή ότι υπάρχει τώρα κάποια μαζική ενέργεια και συνείδηση που θα μας οδηγήσει αυτόματα στο αύριο σοσιαλισμός. Μακάρι να τα δείτε στη ζωή σας, εγώ τα έχω ξεχάσει για τη δική μου.

Αυτό που έχουμε δει δεν είναι εξέγερση (με τη σημασία του μαζικού ξεσηκωμού). Και, λυπάμαι, αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιανναρά, και ας μην πίστευα ότι θα έγραφα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο στη ζωή μου. Ειρηνικές διαδηλώσεις έχω δει αρκετές μεγαλύτερες. Γενικευμένο μπάχαλο τόσων ημερών, σπάνια. Αλλά πού είναι η εξέγερση; Εξέγερση θα έχουμε όταν οι εργάτες ή οι νοικοκυραίοι θα βαδίσουν εναντίον της Βουλής με κίνδυνο να βρεθούν στη φυλακή (το ελάχιστο). Τα παιδιά που παίζουν πετροπόλεμο και την επομένη βάζουν αίτημα την απελευθέρωση των συλληφθέντων δεν είναι εξέγερση — είναι παιχνίδι που θέλουν να παίζεται με κανόνες «μονά-ζυγά δικά μου». Ο Μάης του 68, ο Νοέμβρης του 73 (που σιγά τις αλλαγές που φέρανε) βλέπουν τα σημερινά και γελούν (ή κλαίνε).

Στο μυαλό μου έχω κάνει σενάρια για τις πιθανές εξελίξεις στα επόμενα τέρμινα. Ίσως σαν αυτά που κάνει η CIA και όλο πέφτει έξω. Το μοναδικό σενάριο που δεν έχω κάνει για τώρα (άλλο τι μπορεί να γίνει σε μερικά χρόνια) είναι μια γνήσια λαϊκή εξέγερση που θα μπορεί, έστω και μέσα από αίμα, πόνο και δάκρυα, να φέρει ένα καλύτερο αύριο. Δυστυχώς, πάλι με μίζερες λύσεις θα πορευτούμε. Ας φροντίσουμε να είναι οι λιγότερο μίζερες.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 21, 2008)

Αν ήταν ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη, θα έβαζα σύνδεσμο στη Λεξιλογία να την προβάλω. Τουλάχιστον γιατί δεν δημιουργεί εύκολες παρανοήσεις όπως του Γιανναρά. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2008)

Κατ' αρχήν, σε αντιστάθμιση του συνδέσμου με τη συνέντευξη Γιανναρά, βάζω εδώ το σύνδεσμο της εκπομπής των Νέων Φακέλων της 8/12, για όσους τυχόν δεν την έχουν δει. Τη βρίσκω πολύ ισορροπημένη, και καθόλου ντελιριακή. Και δε νομίζω ο Παπαχελάς να είναι αριστερός! Απλώς δεν είναι φασιστάκος, σαν τον κο καθηγητή.

Δεύτερον, εγώ δεν φιλοδοξώ να δω τώρα να λύνεται το πολιτικό πρόβλημα της χώρας, που δε λύνεται εδώ και 180 χρόνια. Φιλοδοξώ όμως να δω μια αστυνομία που δε θα τη φοβάμαι, αν δεν διαπράττω κάτι παράνομο. Αντί για τον Γρηγορόπουλο, θα μπορούσε να είναι η κόρη μου ή ο γιος μου ή εγώ ο ίδιος. Αντί για τον Κύπριο φοιτητή της υπόθεσης της ζαρντινιέρας, θα μπορούσα να είμαι εγώ ο ίδιος. Φιλοδοξώ επίσης, αν είμαι κάτοικος Εξαρχείων (ναι! υπάρχουν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ που ζούνε στα Εξάρχεια), να μην είμαι υποχρεωμένος να αναπνέω χημικά μέσα στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι επί 24ώρου βάσεως επί μία εβδομάδα, επειδή μια κυβέρνηση δεν έχει άλλο πλάνο για την περιοχή από το στιγματισμό και την αρνητική μυθοποίηση της γειτονιάς μου και από τη συλλογική χημική δηλητηρίαση των κατοίκων της, αθώων και ενόχων. Για μένα αυτό είναι το κύριο, τη δε υψηλή πολιτική για τη λύση των προβλημάτων της χώρας την αφήνω για μιαν άλλη φορά, όταν δεν θα τρέχουν ακατάσχετα τα δάκρυά μου μέσα στο ίδιο μου το σπίτι.

Ήρθε ο επίτροπος του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα Τόμας Χάμαρμπεργκ στην Αθήνα την εβδομάδα των επεισοδίων και έκανε συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για το αισχρό κύκλωμα που λέγεται "αστυνομικός σκοτώνει-βασανίζει-δέρνει / δικαιοσύνη αθωώνει" (Κανελλοπούλου 1980, Καλτεζάς 1985, Κύπριος φοιτητής υπόθεσης ζαρντινιέρας, βασανισμός με ηλεκτροσόκ στο Α.Τ. Ασπροπύργου 2002 για οδήγηση χωρίς δίπλωμα και μεθόδευση προς την παραγραφή, προσεχώς Γρηγορόπουλος, μεταπροσεχώς ποιος; εγώ; εσύ;), και συγκεκριμένα πρότεινε 1) να συσταθεί ειδική ανεξάρτητη αρχή που θα ερευνά κατηγορίες εις βάρος των αστυνομικών και 2) να μην οπλοφορούν οι αστυνομικοί, και, απ' όσο ξέρω, οι προτάσεις του δεν συζητήθηκαν καθόλου από τους "υπεύθυνους" πολιτικούς και λοιπούς παπαρολόγους, ούτε η δεύτερη -φυσικά!- μα ούτε καν η πρώτη. Αυτό δείχνει ότι θα ζούμε στο εξής απλώς περιμένοντας τον επόμενο φόνο, και την επόμενη αθώωση. Αν ο Καραμανλής έβγαινε και έλεγε ότι θα ιδρυθεί μια τέτοια αρχή, αντί για τα ξύλινα διαγγέλματά του, πόσοι δεν θα ένιωθαν ότι επιτέλους έχει αφτιά και ακούει, ότι επιτέλους κάτι θα αλλάξει σ' αυτό τον τομέα, τον τόσο βεβαρημένο και ντροπιαστικό για τη χώρα μας;

Όσο για το αν ήταν εξέγερση:
Εξέγερση ήταν, της μαθητικής νεολαίας πρωτίστως. Δείτε τα στατιστικά των συλλήψεων στην εκπομπή του Παπαχελά. Κάποιοι δεν θέλουν εξεγέρσεις. Δικαίωμά τους. Άλλοι, λένε ότι τις θέλουν (σαν τον Γιανναρά!!!!) αλλά τις θέλουν στα μέτρα τους, από το ράφτη. Μπορεί να μη σου αρέσουν τα πεπραγμένα της, μπορεί να θεωρείς ότι έχει ξεστρατίσει, ότι είναι αδιέξοδη, μπορεί να φρονείς εδώ και χρόνια ότι δεν υπάρχει καν στράτα/διέξοδος, αλλά μια εξέγερση έχει αντικειμενικά χαρακτηριστικά, και αυτά δεν είναι το αν είναι μαζική (και πόσο μαζική; είναι 450 γραμμάρια, να βάλω λίγο ακόμα;), ούτε το αν θα αποτελείται από εργάτες (πολύ κουκουέδικο αυτό: στην Ελλάδα των οικογενειακών επιχειρήσεων ζούμε!) ή από νοικοκυραίους (η ίδια η λέξη αποταξικοποιεί τον άνθρωπο τον οποίον χαρακτηρίζει και του δίνει μια διάσταση οικουρούντος όφη και οικογενειάρχη, δηλ. απολίτικη, οπότε είναι αντίφαση εν τοις όροις με την εξέγερση), ούτε το αν θα βαδίσει ενάντια στη Βουλή ή όχι (που βάδισε η συγκεκριμένη, και θα την έκαιγε, αν μπορούσε, αλλά ευτυχώς δε ζούμε στη Ρώμη του 1922), αλλά το αν είναι ακηδεμόνευτη/ανεξέλεγκτη (είτε αυτό θεωρείται θετικό είτε αρνητικό, δεν έχει σημασία) και αν έχει γνήσια οργή. Το δε ότι θα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμοι οι εξεγερμένοι να πάνε (τουλάχιστον) φυλακή, γιατί αλλιώς είναι τζάμπα μάγκες, δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου. Έχουν ήδη γίνει πολλές συλλήψεις και έχουν απαγγελθεί πάμπολλες κατηγορίες, αρκετές για κακούργημα, και για εγκληματική οργάνωση βάσει του ("αντι")τρομοκρατικού νόμου. Φαίνεται αυτά δεν φτάνουν, πρέπει να ανεβεί ο πήχης ώστε να δικαιούνται οι μαινόμενοι δεκατεσσάρηδες το υψηλό στάτους του εξεγερμένου.

Τέλος, οι συγκρίσεις με μυθοποιημένες εξεγέρσεις του παρελθόντος, οι οποίες τάχα ήτανε πιο μαζικές/σοβαρές/υπεύθυνες/με διέξοδο κλπ. είναι έωλες (γράψτε τη λέξη όπως θέλετε). Ξέρουν πολύ καλά, όσοι έχουν διαβάσει γι' αυτές τις υποθέσεις, ότι ο Μάης του '68 ξεκίνησε από δέκα κωλόπαιδα στην Ναντέρ που ήταν αποφασισμένα να τα διαλύσουν όλα. Σιγά την υπευθυνότητα! Ξέρουμε, εδώ στα δικά μας, ότι το Πολυτεχνείο ξεκίνησε από μια παρεξήγηση. Πώς ήταν δυνατό το '73, στην Ελλάδα της χούντας και της αντιπαροχής, η εξέγερση να έχει χαρακτηριστικά 2008, της άπατης πιστωτικής κάρτας και του 



; Μη συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα για να αρνούμαστε τα ειδοποιά χαρακτηριστικά της φετινής εξέγερσης. Στην κοινωνία των δύο τρίτων δεν μπορείς να περιμένεις "μαζικές" εξεγέρσεις. Ο πολύς κόσμος θέλει λύσεις, ασφάλεια και δημοκρατία, δεν έχει λόγο να κάνει εξεγέρσεις, θέλει μεταρρυθμίσεις. Οι εξεγέρσεις γίνονται στα μέρη μας όταν κάποιοι, μειονότητες πάντα, λένε "δεν πάει άλλο", για κάτι που τους αφορά αυτούς και όχι το περίφημο σύνολο του λαού. Ευτυχώς, άλλωστε. Αλλιώς θα ήμασταν ακόμα πιο πίσω σαν χώρα. Εκεί δηλαδή που θέλει να μας γυρίσει ο κος Γιανναράς με τον Πούτιν του.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 22, 2008)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω αυτό που είπε η Curry λίγο παραπάνω: Κατεβείτε στο κέντρο σε ώρα διαδήλωσης/ συγκέντρωσης/ συναυλίας για να δείτε με τα μάτια σας και όχι από την οθόνη τι συμβαίνει και ποιος συμμετέχει. 
Και σαν εργαζόμενη στα Εξάρχεια, ήθελα να πω οτι όχι τώρα, αλλά από χρόνια, δεν έχω φοβηθεί ποτέ από τους λεγόμενους αναρχοαυτόνομους ή άλλους θαμώνες της πλατείας (στην οποία-είναι αστείο- δεν έχω καθίσει ποτέ), ενώ αντίθετα η συμπεριφορά των διαφόρων περιπόλων των ειδικών δυνάμεων ή των σιδερόφραχτων που φυλάνε τα γραφεία του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην Τρικούπη μου προκαλούν την απεχθή εντύπωση οτι ζω σε κατεχόμενη χώρα! Την ίδια ώρα που λίγο παρακάτω, στον πεζόδρομο του Μουσείου, η διακίνηση ναρκωτικών γίνεται τόσο φανερά που δεν τολμάς να περάσεις από κείνη την πλευρά του πεζόδρομου, και ένας μαστουρωμένος με μηχανάκι μπορεί να παρασύρει και να σκοτώσει πεζό πάνω στον πεζόδρομο (η πρόσφατη τραγική περίπτωση της αρχαιολόγου Η. Ζερβουδάκη) χωρίς να ενοχληθεί από τα «όργανα της τάξης».


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 22, 2008)

Elena said:


> Υπέροχος.



Indeed. Αναφέρομαι στη συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη και τον λόγο του. Ούτε παρελθόν, ούτε μέλλον.


curry said:


> Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> Θα πρότεινα στον κύριο Γιανναρά να κλείσει την τηλεόραση και να κατέβει μια βόλτα από το κέντρο για να αποκτήσει δική του εικόνα. Είναι κάτι που προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε εκείνους που αποκτούν πληροφόρηση για τα γεγονότα ΜΟΝΟ μέσω ΜΜΕ και ίντερνετ (ανεξάρτητα από το πρίσμα υπό το οποίο μεταδίδουν/ ερμηνεύουν κλπ τα πράγματα) και να μην εκφέρουν (ή υιοθετούν) άποψη αβασάνιστα. Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχουν ιδέα τι γίνεται, και δεν χρειάζεται να τονίσω ότι το λέω με καλοπροαίρετη διάθεση. Όχι, το κέντρο δεν έχει μετατραπεί σε Σεράγεβο, σας το ορκίζομαι.





Elsa said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω αυτό που είπε η Curry λίγο παραπάνω: Κατεβείτε στο κέντρο σε ώρα διαδήλωσης/ συγκέντρωσης/ συναυλίας για να δείτε με τα μάτια σας και όχι από την οθόνη τι συμβαίνει και ποιος συμμετέχει.



Στο κέντρο, μένω. Όχι, δεν έχει μετατραπεί σε Σεράγεβο, αλλά σε έρμαιο των βίτσιων της κάθε ομαδούλας που για να υπηρετήσει την κοιλιά της, τον εγωισμό της και τις ιδεούλες που κουβαλάει στο κεφάλι της, το θεωρεί δικαίωμά της και απαίτησή της να κλείσει δρόμους και να το βαφτίσει αυτό διαδήλωση. Και όλοι οι άλλοι, ας πάνε να κόψουν το λαιμό τους. Τι κι αν καταστρέφονται επιχειρήσεις; Τι κι αν κόσμος χάνει τις δουλειές του; Τι κι αν το κέντρο της πρωτεύουσας της Ελλάδας, είναι σε μόνιμη αταξία και χάος; Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε αυτά που έγιναν πρόσφατα, αλλά σε αυτά που γίνονται σε ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ πλέον βάση (και δεν φαίνεται από τα κανάλια) εδώ και χρόνια και που τα ζω καθημερινά και από πρώτο χέρι τα τελευταία χρόνια. Σε ποια πρωτεύουσα στον κόσμο βγαίνουν 10 άτομα και κλείνουν τους δρόμους και το κέντρο επειδή δεν διόρισαν την ξαδέρφη της θείας τους της Μαριγούλας στο ΚΕΠ της Γαστούνης; Σε καμία. Αλλά συγγνώμη ξέχασα, αυτό είναι δικαίωμα και λαϊκή εξέγερση. Βάλε μέσα στη συνταγή και αυτούς που *αφορμή* ψάχνουν για να τα σπάσουν και έχεις μια πολύ ωραία μολότοφ.

Όσο για τον Πούτιν, αυτό που εννοούσε ο Γιανναράς (και το είπε) ήταν ότι χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον ηγέτη. Κάποιον που να μπορεί να κινήσει τα πράγματα, να πάρει αποφάσεις, να κινηθεί, να ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ. Νόμιζα ότι ήταν ξεκάθαρο. 



Costas said:


> Όταν δολοφονείται εν ψυχρώ ένα 16χρονο παιδί και υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αμέσως, πριν καν από τα επεισόδια, σχολιάζουν "τι δουλειά είχε στα Εξάρχεια το κωλόπαιδο;", ναι, είμαι στην αντίπερα όχθη. Κι αν μας παρασύρει και τους δυο το ποτάμι κατά τη θάλασσα, ε, προτού πνιγώ θα προσπαθήσω έναν τέτοιον άνθρωπο να τον πλησιάσω και να τον φτύσω, να πάω τουλάχιστον ευχαριστημένος, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ο αιώνιος Γάγκης θα μας καταπιεί όλους.


Τας λεωφόρους οδούς φεύγων επί τας ατραπούς βάδιζε. 



tsioutsiou said:


> Με κατέχει, όπως όλους, μια ασυγκράτητη οργή και αγανάκτηση. Πρώτα για τον φόνο του νεαρού μαθητή, του Αλέξη, που βύθισε σε βαθύ πένθος ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα. Και στάθηκε η θρυαλλίδα μιας πρωτοφανέρωτης έκρηξης που κινητοποίησε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ανθρώπους, με πρώτη τη νεολαία. Οι διαδηλώσεις, οι συγκεντρώσεις ήταν η αυθόρμητη απάντηση στο έγκλημα και ήταν μια υγιής, υγιέστατη αντίδραση της κοινωνίας που έδειξε πως ζει, πως υπάρχει. Ως εδώ. Από κει και ύστερα οι εμπρησμοί, οι καταστροφές, οι λεηλασίες ήταν μια οικτρή συνέχεια που μόνο προβοκάτορες, άθλια υποκείμενα, κινούμενα από σκοτεινές επιδιώξεις ορκισμένων εχθρών της Δημοκρατίας που έχουν σαν στόχο το ειρηνικό μαζικό κίνημα, μπορούσαν να το αποτολμήσουν. Οι τάχατες αντιεξουσιαστές, οι τάχατες αναρχικοί, οι κουκουλοφόροι, οι ποικιλώνυμοι δειλοί ταραχοποιοί και κάποιοι ανώριμοι νεαροί που κάνουν σύγχυση ανάμεσα στα επαναστατικά γεγονότα και σε ευκαιρίες για πλιάτσικο και κάποιοι άλλοι που αρέσκονται να παίζουν τους κλέφτες και αστυνόμους ήταν οι ήρωες αυτών των ταραχών που βύθισαν στην απόγνωση εκατοντάδες καταστηματάρχες και χιλιάδες εργαζομένους, που έχασαν τις δουλειές τους και το γλίσχρο μεροκάματο. Ολους αυτούς που τους κατηγορώ στο όνομα της ιστορίας του εργατικού κινήματος, τους ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΩ να επικαλούνται το όνομα της Αριστεράς. Δεν έχουν, ούτε μπορούσαν να έχουν καμία σχέση μαζί της. Και τους κατηγορώ ακόμα μία φορά σαν προβοκάτορες, εχθρούς της Δημοκρατίας. Και τους καλώ, αν έχουν κουκούτσι μυαλό και αίσθημα ευθύνης, να εγκαταλείψουν τις άθλιες μεθόδους τους και να εξαφανιστούν από τη δημόσια ζωή.



Έτσι ακριβώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2008)

Είναι προφανές ότι οι γνώμες των συμμετεχόντων στη Λεξιλογία είναι διχασμένες σ' αυτό το θέμα. Μια και δεν έχουμε κανένα λόγο να πρέπει να πείσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον, εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην πάει παραπέρα η συζήτηση. Όπως επισήμανε κάποια στιγμή ο Costas, εδώ είναι μεταφραστικό και γλωσσικό φόρουμ και όχι πολιτικό μπλογκ. Και όπως είδατε, εξέφρασα μία φορά τη γνώμη μου στην αρχή, και δεν έδωσα καμιά συνέχεια, ούτε και όταν απορρίφθηκε από τους συνομιλητές με όχι εντελώς κομψό τρόπο. 
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## curry (Dec 22, 2008)

@Ambrose 

ΔΕΚΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ;;;;;;;; ΔΕΚΑ;;;;;; Με αυτό που λες, προφανώς το ότι μένεις στο κέντρο δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Διότι προφανώς ζεις με εικόνες της τηλεόρασης, αλλιώς θα ήξερες ότι έχει κατέβει χιλιάδες κόσμος στο κέντρο και όλοι αυτοί ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΣΠΑΝΕ. Αντίθετα, ρουφάνε τα χημικά με το κιλό, αυτά που ρίχνουν τα όργανα του κράτους για να ελέγξουν (χαχαχα) τα επεισόδια. Μόνο που μια και μένεις στο κέντρο, θα ξέρεις ότι οι μπάτσοι ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΑ δεν ρίχνουν χημικά στους πλιατσικολόγους, αλλά στους πολίτες που κάνουν πορεία. 
Καταστρέφονται επιχειρήσεις, ε; Ότι ζούμε σε μια χώρα όπου ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΛΕΗΛΑΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ από 300 ΑΧΡΕΙΟΥΣ δεν σε νοιάζει; Δεν άκουσα κανέναν να εξοργίζεται έτσι γι'αυτά. Προφανώς όχι.
Κάποιοι δεν είναι τόσο τυχεροί όσο εμείς κι εξεγείρονται. Αν αυτό το καταπληκτικό κράτος που έχουμε είχε φροντίσει αντί να ΠΛΙΑΤΣΙΚΟΛΟΓΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ και να μην της δίνει για ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΨΙΧΟΥΛΑ, τότε μπορεί και να μην υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που τα σπάνε. Και έρχεσαι τώρα και μου λες ότι φταίει ο Γιάννης Αγιάννης; 

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ηγέτες πλην του Πούτιν. Υπάρχει κι ο ΠΕΡΙΚΛΗΣ. Για παράδειγμα, πάντα. Αλλά τελικά, είναι και το τι θέλεις να πεις πραγματικά με το παράδειγμα που φέρνεις κάθε φορά.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 22, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Τι κι αν καταστρέφονται επιχειρήσεις; Τι κι αν κόσμος χάνει τις δουλειές του; Τι κι αν το κέντρο της πρωτεύουσας της Ελλάδας, είναι σε μόνιμη αταξία και χάος; Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο σε αυτά που έγιναν πρόσφατα, αλλά σε αυτά που γίνονται σε ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ πλέον βάση (και δεν φαίνεται από τα κανάλια) εδώ και χρόνια και που τα ζω καθημερινά και από πρώτο χέρι τα τελευταία χρόνια. Σε ποια πρωτεύουσα στον κόσμο βγαίνουν 10 άτομα και κλείνουν τους δρόμους και το κέντρο επειδή δεν διόρισαν την ξαδέρφη της θείας τους της Μαριγούλας στο ΚΕΠ της Γαστούνης; Σε καμία. Αλλά συγγνώμη ξέχασα, αυτό είναι δικαίωμα και λαϊκή εξέγερση. Βάλε μέσα στη συνταγή και αυτούς που *αφορμή* ψάχνουν για να τα σπάσουν και έχεις μια πολύ ωραία μολότοφ..


Επειδή κι εγώ στο κέντρο κινούμαι καθημερινά, δεν έχω δει ποτέ 10 άτομα να κλείνουν την κυκλοφορία.
Ακόμα κι έτσι να είναι όμως, παρόλο που κι εγώ νευριάζω όταν κολλάει η κυκλοφορία, δυστυχώς για να διαμαρτύρεται κάποιος σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λόγος. Ο μόνος τρόπος που βρίσκει αυτός ο κάποιος για να του δώσουν σημασία, είναι να ενοχλήσει τους υπόλοιπους - αλλιώς, σιγά να μην παίρναμε χαμπάρι. Καλά ως εδώ;

Πέραν αυτού, από τα διάφορα που ακούω, μου φαίνεται ότι πολύς κόσμος (και δεν απευθύνομαι προσωπικά σε εσένα, Αμβ.), δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει πόσα προβλήματα, σήψη και χάος αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά οι κάτοικοι αυτής της χώρας. Όταν ακούω κοπέλα 28 χρονών να θεωρεί φυσιολογικό το μισθό των 900 €, όταν βλέπω τα μακαρόνια στο σουπερμάρκετ να κοστίζουν 3 φορές πάνω από ό,τι στη βόρεια Ιταλία, όταν βλέπω καθηγητές με ψυχικές διαταραχές που παίρνουν φαρμακευτική αγωγή να διδάσκουν στα σχολεία, όταν αστυνομικός διευθυντής με καλούσε να μου βάλει να ακούσω το CD των παρατράγουδων (με πρώτο Hit _τα μπαλάκια του τένις_ και άλλα διάφορα γλαφυρά) εν έτει (καλά το έγραψα; ) 2003 *σε χώρο δουλειάς*, όταν οι περισσότεροι βαθμοφόροι κοπανούσαν αβέρτα ουίσκια από τις 8 το πρωί, συγγνώμη, αλλά καταλαβαίνω από πού προέρχεται ο ποταμός οργής που βλέπουμε αυτές τις μέρες στους δρόμους. 

Και οι συγκρίσεις με το εξωτερικό (ρεζίλι γίναμε, έξω δε γίνονται αυτά κτλ κτλ) με αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορη. Και όχι, λύση δεν έχω. Αλλά δε με ενδιαφέρει τι σκέφτεται η πολιτισμένη Ευρώπη γιατί εγώ δε ζω στην πολιτισμένη Ευρώπη.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2008)

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα, επειδή όπως φαίνεται δεν εισακούστηκα: οι συζητήσεις με πολιτικό περιεχόμενο μεταξύ ανθρώπων που διαφωνούν ριζικά είναι μάταιες, όταν καμία πλευρά δεν είναι διατεθειμένη να ακούσει τον άλλον και να αλλάξει γνώμη, αλλά ενδιαφέρεται μόνο να πείσει τον άλλον. Αυτό συμβαίνει σχεδόν πάντα, βέβαια. Δεν πρόκειται για πραγματική συζήτηση και ανταλλαγή απόψεων, αλλά για παράλληλους μονόλογους, σε μια προσπάθεια να πείσουμε τον άλλον ότι η δική του πλευρά έχει άδικο, γιατί προφανώς μόνο η δική μας πλευρά έχει δίκιο.

Επειδή, ξαναλέω, εδώ είναι γλωσσικό και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ και όχι πολιτικό μπλογκ, θα παρακαλούσα όποιος επιμένει να πείσει κάποιον, να του στείλει pm ή να του κλείσει ραντεβού να τα συζητήσουν από κοντά -- οπότε ή θα μπορέσει να τον πείσει ή θα τσακωθούν και δεν θα ξανανταλλάξουν ούτε καλημέρα. (Ή μπορεί και να αλληλομαχαιρωθούν, όπως συμβαίνει συχνά στην Ελλάδα όταν οι συμπατριώτες μας "συζητούν" πολιτικά θέματα.)


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2008)

Από τις προτάσεις του επιτρόπου του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης Τόμας Χάμαρμπεργκ (τα παχιά δικά μου):

*Κατά τον επίτροπο, *«οι αστυνομικοί πρέπει να φορούν πάντα στολές και όχι πολιτικά ή να παραπλανούν τον κόσμο σχετικά με την ιδιότητά τους»*. Και, αναφερόμενος στο παράδειγμα των χωρών όπου οι αστυνομικοί δεν οπλοφορούν, σχολίασε: «Καλό θα ήταν να συμβαίνει και στην Ελλάδα. Ο αστυνομικός με όπλο είναι ένας δημόσιος κίνδυνος στον δρόμο».

*Ο επίτροπος Τ. Χάμαρμπεργκ πριν από έναν χρόνο είχε ξεκινήσει εκστρατεία για να τεθεί η δράση των αστυνομικών υπηρεσιών υπό τον έλεγχο των εθνικών κοινοβουλίων: «Ο δημοκρατικός έλεγχος της αστυνομίας είναι απαραίτητος ώστε οι πολίτες να πεισθούν ότι αυτή δεν είναι ανεξέλεγκτη» έχει δηλώσει.

Για δες ένας ναζί! Τις δε προτάσεις του, τις έγραψαν όλοι στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια.

Σε συνδυασμό με την παραπάνω τονισμένη δήλωση, να αφιερώσω εξαιρετικά και το παρακάτω βίντεο, ένα ανάμεσα σε πολλά άλλα με κουκουλοφόρους/λοστοφόρους της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας, βίντεο γνωστό σε όλους βεβαίως-βεβαίως, οι οποίοι όλοι όμως προσπαθούν να το προσπεράσουν, να κάνουν ότι δεν το είδαν, ώστε να συνεχίσουν την "αγαναχτισμένη" κριτική τους. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κατέθεσε το βίντεο αυτό στη Βουλή. Γιατί άραγε δεν το κατέθεσε κανείς άλλος; Γιατί ο Γιανναράς δεν το σχολίασε; Οι ασφαλίτες αυτοί, και το κράτος που τους πληρώνει, δεν είναι "πολιτική αλητεία" και σκάνδαλο πρώτου μεγέθους; Σε αυτούς τους ασφαλίτες ο αγαπητός μου, ειλικρινά, Λεωνίδας Κύρκος ξέχασε να τους ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΨΕΙ να επικαλούνται το όνομα του Σώματος Ασφαλείας. Αναφέρθηκε σε προβοκάτορες, αλλά ο τρόπος που το έκανε δεν παραπέμπει στην Ασφάλεια αλλά σε "ακούσιους" προβοκάτορες, που νομίζουν ότι κάτι κάνουν και στην πραγματικότητα υπηρετούν τα σχέδια των εχθρών της Δημοκρατίας, ενώ εδώ έχουμε κανονική συνεργασία. Διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα δηλαδή, και καταπίνουμε την κάμηλο.

ΥΓ. Συγνώμη, δεν είδα τις δύο παρεμβάσεις της Αλεξάνδρας, ίσως επειδή ήταν σε άλλο χρώμα, ίσως επειδή την ίδια ώρα έγραφα το σχόλιό μου. Κλείνω επομένως οριστικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2008)

Μπερδεύτηκαν οι μέρες αυτές με πολλές υποχρεώσεις μου και νιώθω ένα τεράστιο έλλειμμα στην ενημέρωσή μου, αλλά και στη συμμετοχή μου εδώ (κι ας μην το πιστεύει άνθρωπος!). Οπότε δεν έχω π.χ. ακόμα δει την εκπομπή του Παπαχελά.
Αντιλαμβάνομαι τον πανικό των συντονιστριών: οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις είναι ναρκοπέδιο. Ωστόσο:
– Αν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να ωφεληθούμε από μια συζήτηση, καλύτερα να την κάνουμε με άτομα που διαφωνούν μαζί μας, έστω στα σημεία.
– Αν δεν μπορούμε, μια παρέα μορφωμένων ανθρώπων με πλατιά μυαλά και γνώσεις, να συζητήσουμε και να δείξουμε ότι ο πολιτισμός μας είναι κάτι παραπάνω από τον χουλιγκανισμό, τι ελπίδα να έχουμε για τον κοινωνικό διάλογο; Αν δεν κάνουμε εμείς μια προσπάθεια να καταλάβουμε γιατί υποστηρίζει ο άλλος αυτά που υποστηρίζει, πώς περιμένουμε να υπάρξει ποτέ ευρύτερη συνεννόηση; Τι γίνεται δηλαδή; Κηρύχτηκε ο νέος εμφύλιος και δεν έφτασε ακόμα το μήνυμα στη Δροσιά;

Εγώ λοιπόν θα συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση εδώ και σε άλλα πολιτικά νήματα. Το βλέπω σαν πρόκληση. Αν αποδείξουμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να συζητούμε, κακό της κεφαλής μας. Η ειρήνη ενός φόρουμ θα είναι το μικρότερο κακό. Αν από την άλλη έχουμε καταφέρει να κάνουμε έστω και ένα βήμα να καταλάβουμε τις ευαισθησίες των άλλων, κέρδος θα είναι.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2008)

Ωραία λοιπόν: αρχηγού παρόντος πάσα αρχή παυσάτω.
Δεν έχω κάτι καινούργιο να πω, εκτός από το να προσθέσω κάτι ως προς ένα σημείο, το αν ήταν εξέγερση ή όχι. Για μένα, και ανεξάρτητα από αξιολογικές κρίσεις, το ζήτημα του ορισμού των γεγονότων είναι θεμελιώδες από αναλυτική άποψη, όχι γιατί η εξέγερση αποτελεί αυταξία αλλά γιατί, αν δεν αναγνωρίζεις τον πραγματικό χαρακτήρα ενός κοινωνικού γεγονότος, είναι αδύνατον να πεις κάτι έγκυρο γι' αυτό, αφού μιλάς για άλλο πράγμα από αυτό για το οποίο πρόκειται πραγματικά. Αρχή σοφίας ονομάτων επίσκεψις. Πέρα από τα λακωνικότατα κριτήρια που ανέφερα υπέρ της άποψης πως επρόκειτο για εξέγερση (το ότι ήταν μαζικότατη [ναι! ήταν!], ακηδεμόνευτη και ανεξέλεγκτη), υπάρχει και το κριτήριο της χρήσης (για να μην ξεχάσουμε και το γλωσσικό χαρακτήρα της Λεξιλογίας), και ως προς αυτό προσάγω εδώ δύο συνδέσμους από δύο διαφορετικές δημοσκοπήσεις, όπου τα γεγονότα χαρακτηρίζονται "εξέγερση" (της νεολαίας, κοινωνική) τόσο από τους δημοσκόπους όσο και από τους ερωτώμενους, σε ποσοστά πάνω από 40 τοις εκατό. Υπάρχει μάλιστα, στη δεύτερη έρευνα, ειδικό ερώτημα "πώς χαρακτηρίζετε τα γεγονότα;". Θεωρώ χαρακτηριστικό ότι δεν επικράτησε η λέξη "έκτροπα" αλλά η λέξη "εξέγερση". Σημειώνω ότι ως προς το χαρακτηρισμό των γεγονότων δεν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο έρευνες.

Public Issue για την Καθημερινή
VPRC για την Αυγή και το TVXS

Last but not least, τονίζω αυτό που επισημαίνεται στη δεύτερη, τουλάχιστον, έρευνα, δηλ. το χάσμα γενεών, και κυρίως ανάμεσα στην ομάδα 18-24 και στην ομάδα άνω των 65. Η ομάδα που εξεγέρθηκε ήταν η νεολαία, και μάλιστα η πολύ νεαρή (πότε άλλοτε υπήρξε τέτοια _μαζική_ μαχητική παρουσία παιδιών 12 και 13 χρονών;), οπότε οι ομάδες των 50ρηδων και πάνω πρέπει να είναι πολύ προσεχτικές όταν μιλούν για γεγονότα από τα οποία απουσίαζαν (αν και, όπως είπα, υπήρχαν όλες οι ηλικίες, και συμμετείχαν με πάθος).


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 22, 2008)

Costas said:


> Πέρα από τα λακωνικότατα κριτήρια που ανέφερα υπέρ της άποψης πως επρόκειτο για εξέγερση (το ότι ήταν μαζικότατη [ναι! ήταν!], ακηδεμόνευτη και ανεξέλεγκτη),



Και πώς το ξέρουμε αυτό; Ότι ήταν μαζικότατη & ακηδεμόνευτη; 



Costas said:


> υπάρχει και το κριτήριο της χρήσης (για να μην ξεχάσουμε και το γλωσσικό χαρακτήρα της Λεξιλογίας), και ως προς αυτό προσάγω εδώ δύο συνδέσμους από δύο διαφορετικές δημοσκοπήσεις, όπου τα γεγονότα χαρακτηρίζονται "εξέγερση" (της νεολαίας, κοινωνική) τόσο από τους δημοσκόπους όσο και από τους ερωτώμενους, σε ποσοστά πάνω από 40 τοις εκατό. Υπάρχει μάλιστα, στη δεύτερη έρευνα, ειδικό ερώτημα "πώς χαρακτηρίζετε τα γεγονότα;". Θεωρώ χαρακτηριστικό ότι δεν επικράτησε η λέξη "έκτροπα" αλλά η λέξη "εξέγερση". Σημειώνω ότι ως προς το χαρακτηρισμό των γεγονότων δεν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο έρευνες.



Αυτό αποκαλύπτει τις εντυπώσεις που έχει ο κόσμος σε σχέση με τα πράγματα... Είναι αλήθεια; Και τι σημαίνει εξέγερση;


----------



## Elena (Dec 22, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Indeed. Αναφέρομαι στη συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη και τον λόγο του. Ούτε παρελθόν, ούτε μέλλον.


 
Η συγκεκριμένη συνέντευξη ενδιέφερε. Τετριμμένα αυτά που λέει και καθόλου πρωτότυπα. Αλλά τα συνοψίζει εξαιρετικά ωραία. Τα αυτονόητα. 





Costas said:


> Η ομάδα που εξεγέρθηκε ήταν η νεολαία, και μάλιστα η πολύ νεαρή (πότε άλλοτε υπήρξε τέτοια _μαζική_ μαχητική παρουσία παιδιών 12 και 13 χρονών;), οπότε οι ομάδες των 50ρηδων και πάνω πρέπει να είναι πολύ προσεχτικές όταν μιλούν για γεγονότα από τα οποία απουσίαζαν (αν και, όπως είπα, υπήρχαν όλες οι ηλικίες, και συμμετείχαν με πάθος).



Πιστεύετε ότι τα 12χρονα και τα 13χρονα έχουν πολιτική συνείδηση; Ή (όπως νομίζω "ξέφυγε" σε κάποιο σημείο στα 80 κάτι λεπτά στην εκπομπή του Παπαχελά) ότι έχουν απογοητευτεί την τελευταία πενταετία (από τα 8, 9 τους) και η οργή τους εκφράζεται με «νέο μαθητικό κίνημα»;


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2008)

Το έγκλημα ανήμερα της γιορτής μου πυροδότησε φαινόμενα στους δρόμους της Αθήνας που δεν ήταν πρωτόγνωρα στο είδος τους όσο στην έκτασή τους — καθώς και συζητήσεις που έχουν ξαναγίνει, όχι εδώ αλλά αλλού και από άλλους. Πάντα με ένταση και φανατισμό και πάντα χωρίς να δίνεται καμιά λύση.

Ένα από τα προβλήματα που βλέπω εγώ, και στις δικές μας κουβέντες αλλά όχι μόνο, είναι το πολυσύνθετο της συζήτησης, μια και τα γεγονότα έφεραν πάλι στην επιφάνεια τεράστια κακοφορμισμένα προβλήματα που διχάζουν, μαζί με λεπτομέρειες της υπολεπτομέρειας. Ακόμα και προβλήματα ορισμών των λέξεων.

Αν δεν καταφέρεις να καταθέσεις την άποψή σου για κάτι φροντίζοντας να βάλεις μέσα όλα τα συστατικά στις δόσεις που τα θέλει ο άλλος, κατηγορείσαι ότι δεν έγινε σωστή η σούπα. Έτσι βρέθηκε και ο Λεωνίδας να κατηγορείται που στο επικεντρωμένο σχόλιό του ξέχασε να αναφέρει το αυτονόητο. Ο Νικήτας κατηγορήθηκε επειδή προσπαθεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του (αντί, ας πούμε, να κηρύξει απεργία πείνας μέχρι να αποσυρθεί η αστυνομία από το κέντρο). Ο Γιανναράς, άστε καλύτερα, απορρίφθηκε μετά πολλών επαίνων, κυριολεκτικά (μόνο που από άλλους ήταν η απόρριψη και από άλλους ο έπαινος – να του αναγνωρίσουμε τουλάχιστον την ικανότητα να διχάζει αν όχι να προβληματίζει). Άλλες φίλες επιμένουν να κατέβουμε στο κέντρο για αυτοψία, για να τρομάξουμε περισσότερο από τη βία των αστυνομικών (δεν έχουν άδικο — άμα κάθομαι σπίτι μου ακούω από την τηλεόραση για τη «θηλιά του χρέους» και τρομάζει το πορτοφόλι μου και είναι λάθος να τρομάζει το πορτοφόλι μου γιατί κανένα από τα προβλήματα που βλέπουμε δεν έχει σχέση _και_ με το πορτοφόλι).

Τέλος πάντων, θέλω να πω ότι είναι λίγο χαοτικές έτσι οι συζητήσεις, γι’ αυτό θα κάνω τώρα μία παράκληση: Ας σταματήσουμε εδώ την κουβέντα για την εξέγερση για να ανοίξω χωριστό νήμα. Ίσως να χρειαστεί να ανοίξουμε χωριστά νήματα και για το άσυλο ή τις ποδιές ή το δέντρο ή την ιερότητα της βιτρίνας και, οπωσδήποτε, και ένα για τα μελομακάρονα, για να γλυκάνει λίγο το πράγμα.


----------



## anef (Dec 22, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Και τι σημαίνει εξέγερση;



Εξέγερση (ΛΚΝ)
α. βίαιη, ομαδική ενέργεια εναντίον της υφιστάμενης, συνήθ. κρατικής, εξουσίας. 
β. έντονη αντίδραση, ιδίως άρνησης υποταγής κάποιου σε ορισμένη εξουσία ή γενικά σε καταναγκασμό.


----------



## zephyrous (Dec 22, 2008)

Η λέξη "νεολαία" έχει αποκτήσει εντελώς διαφορετική δόνηση από τότε που ξέσπασε η εξέγερση. Αφενός, λειτουργεί ως διαχωριστική γραμμή απέναντι στα υπόλοιπα τμήματα του πολυσύνθετης κοινωνικής μάζας που κατέκλυσε τους δρόμους (νομιμοποιήθηκε η φωνή της νεολαίας, ενώ ποινικοποιήθηκε η συμμετοχή όλων των υπολοίπων). Αφετέρου, η συμμετοχή (και πολύ) μικρότερων ηλικιών (μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε) δίνει αφορμή σε αρκετούς να αποχαρακτηρίσουν την εξέγερση, με την πρόφαση ότι ένα παιδί δεν έχει πολιτική συνείδηση (όπως η συνείδηση που έχει ο "τάδε", προφανώς).

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το ερώτημα του Αμβρόσιου σχετικά με το αν είναι μαζικότατη και ακηδεμόνευτη η εξέγερση, το θεωρώ τουλάχιστον αστείο (για να μην πω "προκλητικό"). Φυσικά, δεν έχει σημασία μόνο η μαζικότητα των κινητοποιήσεων. Μαζικότατες είναι και οι διαδηλώσεις του ΠΑΤΕ και των ΚΝΑΤ, αλλά ακολουθούν τη σκληροπυρηνική γραμμή που ορίζουν οι σταλινικοί κηδεμόνες τους (όπως ο παραπάνω "τάδε"). Με τέτοιες απόψεις που ακούγονται από διάφορους, λογικό είναι μετά να βγαίνει η ΑΥΡΙΑΝΗ (όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος, Π.Α.Μ.Ε.) και να ζητάει να κυβερνήσουν τα κατακάθια του ΚΚΕ.

Για όποιον δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι ακόμα:
*Τα Χριστούγεννα αναβάλλονται. Έχουμε εξέγερση.*
(Κεντρικό σύνθημα στην πορεία που θα γίνει το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης -παραμονή Χριστουγέννων- στο Μοναστηράκι)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2008)

"Αποκαλυπτικά είναι τα στοιχεία της δημοσκόπησης της GPO για τη στάση των κομμάτων στο θέμα των επεισοδίων στην Αθήνα. Στο ερώτημα ποιο κόμμα τήρησε την πιο σωστή στάση στα επεισόδια, το ΚΚΕ συγκεντρώνει 23,4%, το ΠΑΣΟΚ 21,2%, η ΝΔ 16,8%, ο ΛΑΟΣ 7,5% και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 5,6%".
in.gr


----------



## jglenis (Dec 23, 2008)

> "Αποκαλυπτικά είναι τα στοιχεία της δημοσκόπησης της GPO για τη στάση των κομμάτων στο θέμα των επεισοδίων στην Αθήνα. Στο ερώτημα ποιο κόμμα τήρησε την πιο σωστή στάση στα επεισόδια, το ΚΚΕ συγκεντρώνει 23,4%, το ΠΑΣΟΚ 21,2%, η ΝΔ 16,8%, ο ΛΑΟΣ 7,5% και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 5,6%".



Ο Μπαλζάκ δεν ήταν που είχε πει ότι η κοινή γνώμη είναι η πιο βιτσιόζα από όλες τις πόρνες;


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2008)

anef said:


> Εξέγερση (ΛΚΝ)
> α. βίαιη, ομαδική ενέργεια εναντίον της υφιστάμενης, συνήθ. κρατικής, εξουσίας.
> β. έντονη αντίδραση, ιδίως άρνησης υποταγής κάποιου σε ορισμένη εξουσία ή γενικά σε καταναγκασμό.



Ακριβώς. Μόνο εγώ δεν είδα εξέγερση; Στίγμα είχε; Τι εξέγερση είναι αυτή που εκδηλώνεται έτσι; Εξέγερση ή κοτοπουλάκι; 

Η κυβέρνηση πάντως παραμένει σταθερή στις θέσεις της, η ζαρντινιέρα παραμένει ατιμώρητη, καταλήψεις γίνονται σε ετήσια βάση πλέον εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ανερμάτιστα και χωρίς λόγο και οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι κλειδαμπαρώνονται στο Πολυτεχνείο για να φτιάξουν μερικές ακόμα μολότωφ. 'Άντε και με το καλό εφαρμογή του άρθρου 11 του συντάγματος για την εξέγερση που δεν έγινε ποτέ. Σαν το χρονικό ενός προαναγγελθέντος θανάτου...


----------



## sopherina (Dec 23, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> χωρίς λόγο


Δουλεύω στην εκπαίδευση. Ξέρω πολύ καλά πώς είναι το ελληνικό σχολείο. Κι έχω και μια ιδέα για το πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι. Και είναι σοκαριστικό να ακούω παιδιά- αστέρια, έξυπνα και δουλευτάρικα, να λένε με αηδία πόσο μισούνε το σχολείο. Όχι γιατί απλά δεν μαθαίνουν χρήσιμα πράγματα αλλά γιατί τους στερεί και τη ζωή. Για μένα, δεν έχει καμια διαφορά να λέει τα παραπάνω ένα παιδί που είναι καλός μαθητής ή ένας όχι και τόσο καλός. Το γράφω για όσους αρνούνται να πιστέψουν ότι οι μαθητές κάνουν καταλήψεις με τόσο πείσμα γιατί απορρίπτουν αυτό το είδος σχολείου, και όχι από τεμπελιά. Εγώ πάντως θεωρώ απλή λογική ότι αν όντως τα παιδιά ήταν τόσο μεγάλοι τεμπέληδες πια, δεν θα ήταν συνεπείς ούτε και στο καθιερωμένο "ραντεβού" τους με την κατάληψη. Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## Elena (Dec 23, 2008)

sopherina said:


> Δουλεύω στην εκπαίδευση. Ξέρω πολύ καλά πώς είναι το ελληνικό [...]. Εσείς τι λέτε;



Να ένα ωραίο θέμα για άλλο νήμα, μια και αρκετοί οι εκπαιδευτικοί (π.χ. η Αλεξάνδρα επί σειρά ετών κ.λπ.).


----------



## sopherina (Dec 23, 2008)

Σωστό, σωστό, πλατειάζω! :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> Από τις προτάσεις του επιτρόπου του Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης Τόμας Χάμαρμπεργκ (τα παχιά δικά μου):
> 
> *Κατά τον επίτροπο, *«οι αστυνομικοί πρέπει να φορούν πάντα στολές και όχι πολιτικά ή να παραπλανούν τον κόσμο σχετικά με την ιδιότητά τους»*. Και, αναφερόμενος στο παράδειγμα των χωρών όπου οι αστυνομικοί δεν οπλοφορούν, σχολίασε: «Καλό θα ήταν να συμβαίνει και στην Ελλάδα. Ο αστυνομικός με όπλο είναι ένας δημόσιος κίνδυνος στον δρόμο».
> 
> *Ο επίτροπος Τ. Χάμαρμπεργκ πριν από έναν χρόνο είχε ξεκινήσει εκστρατεία για να τεθεί η δράση των αστυνομικών υπηρεσιών υπό τον έλεγχο των εθνικών κοινοβουλίων: «Ο δημοκρατικός έλεγχος της αστυνομίας είναι απαραίτητος ώστε οι πολίτες να πεισθούν ότι αυτή δεν είναι ανεξέλεγκτη» έχει δηλώσει.




Από Τα Νέα της 3ης Φεβρ.:
Κυβέρνηση και αντιπολίτευση αντάλλαξαν πυρά σε έντονους τόνους με αφορμή τη συζήτηση της πρότασης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για τη σύσταση διακομματικής επιτροπής με στόχο την αναδιάρθρωση της Αστυνομίας, που απέρριψαν οι βουλευτές της Ν.Δ. και του ΛΑΟΣ, σε αντίθεση με το ΠΑΣΟΚ και το ΚΚΕ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 6, 2009)

Δεν έχει εφαρμοσθεί ο νόμος του 2003 για τον ιατρικό έλεγχο της καταλληλότητας των αστυνομικών να οπλοφορούν.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2009)

Όσο τα θύματα είναι "απλοί" ( = αναλώσιμοι) πολίτες, δεν τους νοιάζει. Τώρα που η υπόθεση αφορά εμμέσως τους Αμερικάνους, συν το ότι το θύμα είναι αστυνομικός, ξύπνησαν και... θα γυρίσουν πλευρό να συνεχίσουν τον ύπνο τους.


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2009)

Στην καταγγελία της ΠΟΑΣΥ για τους «ένστολους βρικόλακες» του Α.Τ. Ομόνοιας η Ηγεσία μας απάντησε με E.Δ.Ε .
Καμία εξουσία δεν επιδιώκει τη ουσιαστική αλλαγή της αστυνομίας γιατί πολύ βολεύει να υπάρχει ένας μηχανισμός-σάκος του μπόξ- που να σηκώνει το βάρος και να απορροφά τις τεράστιες εντάσεις της κοινωνίας από τα εργασιακά , κοινωνικά , ασφαλιστικά , οικονομικά κ.λ.π. προβλήματα που πολιτικές αδικίας και μεροληπτικής κατεύθυνσης προκαλούν .
Μετά το φόνο του 15χρονου μαθητή αλλά και μετά το βαρύτατο τραυματισμό του συναδέλφου μας , κανένα μέτρο επαναπροσδιορισμού της λειτουργίας της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι κανένα πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία της δεν ΄΄εντοπίστηκε΄΄ ,ούτε αναγνωρίστηκε από τους «ιθύνοντες» .
(...)
Και αυτό που δήθεν καταγγέλλουν , αυτό θέλουν να συντηρήσουν με τις εγκληματικές τους πράξεις μίσθαρνα όργανα και δήθεν «επαναστάτες» .

Από απαντητική επιστολή αστυνομικού στο Facebook.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

*Οι ψυχολόγοι αφοπλίζουν τους αστυνομικούς*

Άρθρο του e-tipos.com για τα ψυχολογικά τεστ στους αστυνομικούς, που ξεκίνησαν με καθυστέρηση ετών. Ωστόσο:

η απόφαση για το αν κάποιος είναι ικανός ή όχι δεν θα ληφθεί τελικά μόνο από τους ψυχολόγους αλλά από ειδική επιτροπή με τη συμμετοχή και του αρχηγού της ΕΛ.ΑΣ.

Αυτό αφήνει «ανοικτό παράθυρο» για μεροληπτική αντιμετώπιση ορισμένων, οι οποίοι έχουν κριθεί ακατάλληλοι.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 27, 2009)

Το διάβαζα κι εγώ αυτό. Προφανώς, σύμφωνοι με τις εκτιμήσεις είναι πολύ μεγάλο το ποσοστό των αστυνομικών που θα βγει *ακατάλληλο* να οπλοφορεί. Αυτό φυσικά συνεπάγεται τεράστια προβλήματα για τη διοίκηση (άραγε τι συνεπάγεται για τους πολίτες; ), οπότε θα προσπαθήσουν να στρουθοκαμηλίσουν και να το παρακάμψουν.  

Τώρα, γιατί είναι τόσο φοβερά δύσκολο να τους εκπαιδεύσουν αλλιώς με χρήση γκλομπ ή άλλων όπλων (όπως π.χ. τους Άγγλους αστυνομικούς που βλέπουν καθημερινά πολύ πιο δύσκολα), ειλικρινά δεν το καταλαβαίνω. 

Πάντως, μεταξύ των άλλων, το ενδιαφέρον των ημερών είναι ότι γίνονται πάρα πολλές διαρρήξεις σε σπίτια αστυνομικών με σκοπό να τους κλέψουν το όπλο και μόνο.

Edit: Αυτή η συζήτηση όμως είναι στο λάθος νήμα. Δεν βλέπω τι σχέση έχει με τη συνέντευξη του Γιανναρά.


----------



## Costas (Feb 27, 2009)

Το νήμα αυτό έχει μια ιστορία. Προσωπικά, στις περισσότερες παρεμβάσεις μου επέμεινα και τόνισα το θέμα της οπλοφορίας της αστυνομίας και γενικά ότι αυτή ήρξατο χειρών αδίκων και ότι, παρά τις γενικότερες κοινωλιογικές αναλύσεις, τα Δεκεμβριανά δεν θα είχαν συμβεί χωρίς τη δολοφονία Γρηγορόπουλου και ότι υπάρχει ένα "φτάνει πια" με την παράλογη οπλο-βία της αστυνομίας. Επειδή λοιπόν υπάρχει σειρά σχολίων (μου) και συνδέσμων πάνω σε αυτό το μοτίβο εδώ, ε, το συνεχίζω εδώ. Αν κάποιος αποφάσιζε να πάρει μαχαίρι και να το κόψει, θα έπρεπε να αρχίσει από αρκετά πιο πάνω.


----------

